# FS: Pair Golden Flowerhorn -sold !



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

* FS: male- Fade Golden Flowerhorn $85 , 120 G Tank / Stand $550 ..ASAP Only*

*SALE the Pair golden flowerhorn $110 will give FREE15 baby flowerhorn to who purchase the pair !*

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/bree...flowerhorn-photoes-video-dec-~-new-pics-2622/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...horn-baby-$3-ea-dec-see-page-2-page-3-a-4025/


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

1) male finale - $65 if get pair $90 only FEB 25 ~ 28 ! after back to $110 pair

































Female $ 40

















2)
monster 14" common pleco want trade small pleco or any cory or cat fish !!
http://i597.photobucket.com/albums/tt60/ivanpisces/DSC01745.jpg

3) 120 G customer make stand / hood / T5 Hagen Glo Fluorescent Lighting System....( stand pic will uploard tomorrow !) 120 G set ~SOLD!!
while the light off !
* CLick to see the video the fish tank , one side flowerhorn , one side Arowa ..other cichlids , you can take out the glass very easy ! * sorry for the video! take from my cell!!!









On the T5 Hagen Glo Fluorescent Lighting System , very bright and very sharp the fish colour !


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

u got PM on the hi fin


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

PM sent!!!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Up side down cat fish ~~~sold!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

bump !!!


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

that clown knife looks familiar. i wonder if its from King Eds


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Rajan said:


> that clown knife looks familiar. i wonder if its from King Eds


NO, i got my CK 1 and 1/2 year from another BCA,,he has 14" i want get one more big clown knife too! did u see in king ed how big ? and $ ? do u know? i have not been king ed about 2 month now!


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

love your male flowerhorn! so purdy. unfortunately, my fish are too small...he'll probably eat them lol

what kinda of turtle is that in your tank?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

jlam86 said:


> love your male flowerhorn! so purdy. unfortunately, my fish are too small...he'll probably eat them lol
> 
> what kinda of turtle is that in your tank?


thks! jlam86...
i really love my Fh too, but because he and his baby took too much tanks,, and i decide keep some of his baby grow,, so let the Fh pair go for new home! i am waiting for good offer for him! 
and my turtle is PIG NOSE TURTLE, i have him almost 3 years now, he had 6" !


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Paroon Shark ~ sold!!
need the pair flowerhorn go!!! give me offer please..


----------



## redfire (Jan 6, 2011)

interesting your hbrtg
pm sent.........


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Flowerhorn want to go!! 
bump!!


----------



## MCdanle (Jan 9, 2011)

hey,i am come to the town next week! your arowana still there? may i have a look, it is hard to find in my town! thks!
are you sale your EEL too ? i have 240G , need looking monster fish!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

MCdanle said:


> hey,i am come to the town next week! your arowana still there? may i have a look, it is hard to find in my town! thks!
> are you sale your EEL too ? i have 240G , need looking monster fish!


pm sent!
yes, let me know while you available! sorry , Fire eel not for sale! only you saw from the sale list only!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

HBRTG is pending now
still bump!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

HBRTG finally gone this evening! he should be happy in 250G ! i will miss him!! hope i can see his pic from the buyer sometime!!.... bye... hbrtg


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

PAIR GOLDEN FLOWERHORN need to go!
reduce now pair for $130~~~
give me offer !!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

*Pair golden flowerhorn $115
120 G tank /stand /filter / T5 Hagen Glo Fluorescent Lighting System/ heater all $ 550 *


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Crazy price !!!FLOWERHORN Male $ 65 bucks..
only this 2 days FEB 27 and FEB 28 SUn ~Mon ! after back to $ 90


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

last day sale $ 65 for Male Golden flowerhorn ....
and $90 Pair golden flowerhorn will give 15 baby flowerhorn to who purchase the pair ! i really want them go now!!this deal only end of 28 FEb, 2 more days!
give me offer !


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

I would like to buy the pair please. PM'd


----------

